# how to i get coffee grounds out of portafilter/shower plate



## nigelgower (Aug 17, 2009)

I have tried to clean these by back flushing , the only way that seems to work is with a pin to push them out

has anyone ideas as to how i can "dissolve" or otherwise remove these

many thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome Nigel

Soaking them in a specialist solution such as Puly Caff or Joe Glow is the best way of removing baked on coffee oil.

You can buy portafilter degreasers through most online coffee companies (eg HappyDonkey for Puly Caff - http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/puly-caff-powder.html and Hasbean for Joe Glow - https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/Joe-Glo-Cleaning-Powder-706g.html)


----------



## Schnorbitz (Jul 5, 2009)

Or try burning them off with a gas cooker ring. Carefully.

I read that the pin approach is not a good idea as you risk widening the holes. although I've tried this before.

Probably worth having a spare to hand anyway, they are not expensive.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Avoid pins and sharp objects where possible.

Compressed air (in a can) is also a good way of clearing loose debris.


----------

